# Princess is getting a new sister!!!



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

hi guys!!

Just want to share some great news!!

We are anxiously awaiting the arrival of our new puppy! I've been wanting a new girl for a while- I think Princess would love to have a partner in crime .. and we came across the most adorable little girl.







Ta jon's puppy. I didn't want to post earlier cause I never want to get too excited until everything is set... but she's on her way and should be here tonight







, Tammy has been awesome and we are just so thrilled!

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html











I will keep you posted!! In the meantime... ANY ADVICE AT ALL for introducing the new Girl to Princess..and changing from 1 malt to 2??

OH! and names! I need suggestions for names. please share!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw that puppie on the website last week.







she's so cute and you're so lucky to be getting her.







[attachment=17578:attachment]


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

She's a cutie.....CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Congratulations! What awesome news! I had seen the Ta-jon girl, sooo cute! I hope Princess likes her new sissy!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is simply adorable!! I'm not good at names, but maybe something will come to you when you see her.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, she is beautiful!







Look at that sweet little face. Congratulations!!









Is she the little one in the pic using a puppy pad? Heehee. That was so funny.









Can't wait to see more pics. I'm sure a name will come to you when you meet her!! Do you want something that "goes" with Princess? Another "P" name? Like ... Pixie, or Pepper, or Poppy, or Polly, or ... *draws a blank on more "P" names*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Anna, I am so happy that you are getting a new puppy. Tammy is a wonderful person to deal with and you will continue to get her support when you have questions or concerns. 

Advice? Hmmmm.....my biggest suggestion is to relax and not get stressed. Maybe Princess will love her right off and maybe she won't. The main thing to remember is that in 2 weeks or a month everything will have worked itself out. I used an x-pen for Hope so that I could make sure that Sadie didn't get grumpy with her and also to make sure that Hope didn't drive Sadie crazy. We continued to use the pen for about 4-5 months. It also really helped with the potty training.

Good luck and I'll be keeping watch, waiting for photos!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't wait until she gets home this afternoon! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations!







I hope you're happy with your new little girl.

Cathy


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations! Princess will make a great big sister!

Names! OOO goodness... lets see...

Penny
Gabriel- Gabby for short
Madison- Maddy for short
(Are we seeing a trend here! hahah I like people names- and names that end in Y for girls)
Piper (<-- I think thats my favorite)
Isabella
Samantha
Maggie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, we have all been drooling over that little girl ever since she was posted on the Ta-Jon website!

Congratulations!

How about another royal sounding name like Contessa, "Tess" for short?


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

How wonderful! Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures once she is home with you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is precious, Anna. I know Princess will love her too. Can't wait to see more pics upon her arrival!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, been drooling over her! She's really STUNNING! You will such just how much these critters enjoy company..........bet it will be love at first sight! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You LUCKY girl!







I can`t wait to watch her grow, she is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS - what a wonderful Christmas gift . I'll bet Princess likes her new sister about as much as Princess Charlotte likes hers - LOL . Sarah P.S 2 ( or 4 ) is always better than one!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations!!! 

She's adorable! 

Hmmm... name suggestions.... I really like Marj's suggestion of Contessa! 
Other girl names I like: Avery, Carson, Olivia, Mira, Maya, Paige, Peyton, Araina, Cleo.

Congrats again! 

Josie says: Hey, I know that name "Olivia." That's my middle name that mommy uses when I'm naughty!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!!







Your new baby looks adorable!!









Since we just added Tillie to our family...I can tell you that Tango has been jealous! Make sure you give Princess a lot of extra attention. I've also had to watch Tango with Tillie the last few days because he is much bigger than Tillie and can play a little too rough. Otherwise, just enjoy having two Malts!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wooohooo!!!
















congratulations, anna!!! she's an absolute DOLL!!!







simply gorgeous!







lucky you!









i can not WAIT to hear all about her. i bet you are SO excited!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, she's a doll baby.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats
I am so happy someone here got her....YYAYAYAYAYAY

Best Of Luck,
ANDREA~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

She is a dollbaby for sure. Congratulations!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

FABULOUS!!! She looks like a PETUNIA to me...a perfect little flower...might be nice with Princess name? Good luck and so much love to you and your new arrival and Princess too!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwwwww congrats








I wanted her too! I love tammy dogs and you will be so happy








she is beautiful and stunning too!

i have 2 puppies from tammy and i adore them dearly!








isnt tammy such a great person to talk too?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations She is beautiful. Its great that we will be able to watch her grow up.



Cindy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Anna, she's beautiful!







Congratulations!!







How about Princess & Precious? I'm sure you'll come up with a great name! I've been going back in forth over getting Abbey a playmate but everytime I bring a friend's furbaby to play she's mean to them & won't share any of her things, so I think she just wants to be an only furchild!







Good Luck to you!! & post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see more pictures.

[attachment=17593:attachment]


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Anna...
Wow! What a couple of beauties you will have now!!!!!!!!
I fell in love with that little Ta-jon face when I saw it, too. 
Good for you!!!!! Congrats!!!









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations. I think the Ta-jon puppies are to adorable. I would love to have one when I get my next puppy.

Since you have a "princess" how about Dutchess?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, so glad to see that little cuties stay on SM. She is too precious. I know you will love having two and I am sure Princess will love the company.
Aimee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! Congratulations!! What an adorable puppy she is!! I really think Princess will accept her easily, since Princess is still young. And I really bet they will be friends quickly. 

I can't wait to see more pics! 

I like the idea of a royal name, as Marj suggests. What about Duchess ?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what happened to promise? i liked that name? i cant wait to see her !!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!!! What a cutie she is!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so happy for you and she is beautiful. I agree they have those most beautiful babies.

Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

She is adorable







congratulations, I am sure Princess will love her


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> Congratulations. I think the Ta-jon puppies are to adorable. I would love to have one when I get my next puppy.
> 
> Since you have a "princess" how about Dutchess?[/B]


That's a perfect name!







Dutchess gets my vote, too!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations....she is a cutie!!!!!
















As far as a name....

*Precious*







I think would go sweet with princess.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Congrats to you! Another Tajon baby around here







My Moxie is from Tammy. She's such a doll. Your baby will smell so pretty too! I couldn't get over it. And so silky!

Cant wait to see more photos


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, we get to see and know more of her. I kept checking her picture on their site before and I was hoping someone here get her. She is just too cute. perfect match for Princess.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#cc33cc">AHHHHHHHHHH YOU GOT MY PUPPY!









GREAT for you and Princess... I am so happy that if I couldn't get her someone here did. YEAH for all three of you.

Please keep us posted.
Happy New Year,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> <span style="color:#cc33cc">AHHHHHHHHHH YOU GOT MY PUPPY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was looking at her too mel..But I decided I am going to stick with a boy!!

AnDREA~


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

that baby is too cute!!!!!







Congrats to you, and to Princess too


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!! She is just precious, I can't wait to see her grow


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats!!! How exciting!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

alright, anna!! where is she, i'm dying here!


----------

